# Cleaning glue bottle tip



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

I was just curious if anyone else here cleans out their glue bottle tips after being done with them for the day. I know that the cap is supposed to seal after it is pushed closed and keep the glue inside from drying out but I wasn't sure if the glue at the very tip would dry and cause opening/dispensing problems.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

The tip will easily pull off on most bottles, run it under hot water and use your diresta ice pick to remove any nasty nate.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I sometimes store it upside down, closed of course, so no glue dries in the tip but as long as you don't forget to cap or close it, it's not much of s problem anyway. PVA wood glue doesn't stick very well to plastic, so it is pretty easy to peel it out of the tip if you do get some dried glue in there.


----------



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks! I already unscrew the cap and separate the two parts and run them under water using a brush to get into the narrower space at the top, but I just was not sure if this was considered overkill.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to break Titebond bottles all the time because the tips are the worst. I switched to a French's mustard bottle and all is well with the universe. I might switch to a Heinz mustard bottle because the cap snaps back out of the way whereas I have to hold the French's cap with a finger while I squeeze out glue.


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

I used to use my teeth to pull off the dried glue from the tip. It made for good chewing. Now that I have no teeth, I use my fingernail. I'm just not that anal.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

For cyanoacrylate (superglue) a little vaseline or mineral oil on the tip does the trick…..

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/keep-glue-caps-sticking/


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I used to use my teeth to pull off the dried glue from the tip. It made for good chewing. Now that I have no teeth, I use my fingernail. I m just not that anal.
> 
> - mike02130


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Teeth. That's what I use. Fast, easy, effective.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

"Lazyman" has the right idea. Clean it everytime.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Tip? What tip?


----------



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry I've been away for awhile. Thanks for all the replies- you guys crack me up sometimes but I appreciate the helpful responses!

Ron, not all of us have a seasoned workbench like yours but I'm aspiring to get there. Looks like you have a good idea with the old candle jar.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I do clean my tightbond glue bottle tips occasionally. I'll let it sit in hot water for 10 minutes or so, then grab a bent paperclip and clean it up. Always works fine.

Oh, and Mike02310, I don't mind that you chew your dried clue but I would worry if it gets down… there. You said you weren't that anal. I certainly hope not.


----------

